# Dreamforge Games



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

*DREAMFORGE-GAMES:*
Located in Sonoma County California. Created in 2003, our first kits were sold in mid 2004 and were received with great excitement by the gaming community.
We listen to you; our product line is directly influenced by your feedback and suggestions.

Quality by design; we strive to provide a top quality product at a reasonable price. We design and manufacture with the gamer in mind and in the spirit of improving the gaming industry.
Creativity is our passion; we strive to create works of art in form and function

Examples:

Leviathan crusader





























Links

Home
Contact
​


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

How has no one commented on these yet? Freaking epic minis, though not exactly a cost-effective alternative to GW models. However, the 9.5" leviathan models could possibly work for a CSM and GK themed army for a bit cheaper than FW, though less weapon options

Edit: Balls, sold out of those giants


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a thread on one of these and did a review on the kit if i remember correctly. The leviathan mortis kit is absolutely fantastic, but it was short lived because of its massive complexity and it was expensive, but worth it in my opinion. The thread for the model is here.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=96460
His infantry too look fantastic although I have yet to buy any. My Ig was almost complete when these appeared.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy shit that weapon platform gunner is bad ass looking!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I know this has been detailed elsewhere but dreamforge are going over to plastic and have a kickstarter operation running. I thought it was worth a look.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Bit more of an update. I have finally received my two leviathan crusaders. I will do a detailed review of the kit as I build the first one, and as I have already built one of the resin ones I will compare the two. The second is a gift for a friend, and the third model, a mortis, is for me, but that is part of the second wave deliveries.


----------



## Grimage (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought a box of the Kreigsmarines and they look great. I am using them as a substitute for Kasrkins as you get 20 Kriegsmarines for the price of 10 Kasrkins. Sure you cant use them in gamesworkshop tournaments, but my local hobby shop is not strict about that sort of thing. Ill post pics of them once im finished painting.

Only problem I see if you want to substitute the kreigsmarines with your IG is that the bases they come with are slightly bigger than the GW ones. This can be fixed by just getting a bunch of GW bases and swapping them out.


----------



## Grimage (Mar 19, 2013)

Also, there is a Heavy weapons team which I also plan on getting and joining to squads. The guns that come in the pack are a mortar, AA gun and anti-tank crew (last pic in OP). The AA gun could pass as a Heavy bolter and the anti-tank crew could easily pass for an auto-cannon. For 40 bucks its a pretty good bargain.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I was going to do a full review but as usual i build too fast and never remember to take photos. But here is what i have and some comments. 
First impressions, Box is well packed and protected, also very professional looking. The boys at wargames factory do good work. My kits travelled from china to australia, no damage or issues at all.
Second, the engineering of this kit is brilliant. The finished product is fully poseable, it is indeed possible to leave the entire model reposable after construction, I will fix the legs of mine in place once complete but it is entirely possible to leave it fully articulated. Also several areas of the original kit that were overly fiddly or otherwise unsatisfying have been re done so they assemble in a completly different way, and the results are excellent and the finished product so much better for it.
Casting quality is easily on par with the baneblade kit. Good neat tidy joins and very little cleanup required on the parts. I am not super fussy but a decent modeler could make a very polished finished product. And here is a couple of photos from construction.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

These models are awesome looking but why does the store only have the leviathan listed in the store?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Because so far that is the only one fully converted to plastic. The Mortis is part of the next wave.


----------

